# T26 for my sr20de



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello guys, i`m posting here cuz i just bought a t26 turbo, but i think it`s kinda big for a 4 cyl engine, but with a good boost controller and a good custon maniful could do the job, what do you guys think?? let me know, thanks!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I have a T3 on my SR20DE. Boost comes on about 3300rpm and I'm making about 220WHP at 9psi. With a T26 boost should come on at a lower rpm and should easily be good for 250 WHP (depending on your injectors and MAF). Make sure you replace the stock fuel pump with something like a Walbro 255 pump in order to supply enough fuel. 

Lew


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

How bout a 440 cc inyector for the fuel system??? and the stock maf could work on that setup??


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

nnoriega said:


> How bout a 440 cc inyector for the fuel system??? and the stock maf could work on that setup??


The stock MAF flows enough air for 370 cc injectors (this is what I am running). This is good for about 225WHP (~10psi boost). Any higher boost with this setup and the air-fuel goes lean and the engine detonates. 

You need a bigger MAF for higher flowing injectors. 

You will also need an engine management system to accommodate boost. This can be an add-on, a reprogrammed ECU, or a stand-alone engine management system. The stock ECU will have too much spark advance, and will run lean under boost. 

Lew


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what the heck is a t26 turbo?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

chimmike said:


> what the heck is a t26 turbo?


IIRC correctly, 80s Supras ran them, as did Holdens. I don't think they make anymore though.


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

bII said:


> IIRC correctly, 80s Supras ran them, as did Holdens. I don't think they make anymore though.


Quite right, My brother in law in Nashville, TN got me that turbo from his old supra engine, he bought a supra engine a year ago for his supra, so that turbo wasn`t needed anymore, plus, the 440 cc inyectors are from the same engine, can JWT reprogram my ecu with the stock maf using the 440cc inyectors to make them run like 370 cc inyectors??? just a guess, Or should I get a maf sensor from a 300zx or a cobra??. He`s going to send me the turbo and the inyectors next week, i can`t wait to start building the manifold and downpipe, it`s going to be a custom one, here were i live, welders do a very good job and it`s very cheap, and i know this guy who`s the best welder in town, he builds tubular baja bugies for the baja 1000 race in baja california mexico, one of the biggest race in this country, so for about 100 with downpipe, i don`t know if that price is correct, please send your coments


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i'd get the turbo rebuilt, just in case.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

nnoriega said:


> can JWT reprogram my ecu with the stock maf using the 440cc inyectors to make them run like 370 cc inyectors??? just a guess, Or should I get a maf sensor from a 300zx or a cobra??.


440cc injectors have a max flow of 440cc/min. That can't be changed. The problem is that the 440 injectors at full duty cycle will require more air than the stock MAF can measure, so the mixture will run lean if you try more than about 10psi of boost. If you get a cobra MAF, you can run up to about 15psi with those injectors. 

Contact JWT to find out what configurations they have tested for 440cc injectors. It's an uncommon injector for a SR20DE application. 

Lew


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

jejeje, those are the supra`s engine inyectors, so with those inyectors and stock maf running at 9psi the engine could be at danger, maybe it`s easier if i just install some 300zx 370cc inyectors and use 7 or 9 psi of boost, enough for some 200-215 whp, that way i can keep my stock maf, and i can buy a bigger intercooler, jejejeje


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> 440cc injectors have a max flow of 440cc/min. That can't be changed. The problem is that the 440 injectors at full duty cycle will require more air than the stock MAF can measure, so the mixture will run lean if you try more than about 10psi of boost. If you get a cobra MAF, you can run up to about 15psi with those injectors.
> 
> Contact JWT to find out what configurations they have tested for 440cc injectors. It's an uncommon injector for a SR20DE application.
> 
> Lew


While its uncommon in DE, its relatively common for KA24ET (which I believe are top feed.) They're actually 444's from on of the Skylines I believe, but the flow amt is close enough. Its been awhile, so somebody could correct me on this


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

what about the maf of the new sentra`s, the 2.5 lt engine??? or an altima engine witch i think it`s the same engine, but what about that maf using the 440cc inyectors?? i`m about to buy the fuel pump, the famous walbro 255, but, chnging the fuel pump, should i change de fuel regulator or i can use the stock one????


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it would cost you more to get a MAF from a QR25 than it would a cobra or Z32, and the QR25 MAF is a piece of crap. Don't try to be different if you don't realize what does what  I suggest sticking with what works when you're doing a strange setup like that.

good luck


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

nah! let`s forget about those weird 440cc inyectors, like you said, let`s stuck with the things that already work, i don`t have time and money to experiment with my se-r, let`s find some 370cc inyectors, let`s use the T26 turbo, the custom manifold, down pipe, 3 inch muffler, bye bye cat cuz here we don`t have emision test, let`s find a good intercooler, i already have the T for the oil conection, i have an extra oil pan to start working for the return oil line, and save some money for the JWT ECU. About the clutch, here in town, they can modify the clutches by switching from organic to bronce :thumbup: what you guys think??


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

nnoriega said:


> i have an extra oil pan to start working for the return oil line


The engine already has a boss which can be drilled for the oil return. It is the place that the SE20DET uses for the oil return. You can see how I drilled it here.

Lew


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

U are right, i forgot that the hole is made on the monoblock, not the upper oil pan, thanks


----------

